# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Diareja

## el7

Kjo lloj semundje qe mund te haset ne jeten e perditshme psh nga nje ushqim i prishur ose nga i ftohti i barkut si mund te kurrohet pa qene nevoja e doktorit, sepse nuk mban nje ose me shume dite. Dhe per me teper nga vjen, dikush mund ta shpjegoje nga ana mjekesore ose perse ky shregullim i shendetit?

----------


## crudelia

Pi loperamide, ha banane, ha shege(shega eshte shume e mire) pi cajra te ngrohta, ver dicka te ngohte ne bark. Mundohu te evotosh ushqimet si dardhat apo qumeshti, djathieshte i mire, ha buke djath dhe veze vetem(edhe veza eshte ultra). Hmmm, me duket se sduhet te hash farera te ndrysheme, e as cokollata. Por ti per sa kohe te hash buke e djath e veze je ne rregull, vetem se kujdes nga kapslleku mas 3 ditesh hehehe. Loperamida eshte ilaci me i mire, pi dy ne dite dhe te iken, mos e tepro ok, vetem dy diten e pare dhe ske me nevoje, te pakten keshtu quhet ne alb, ketu nuk e di  :sarkastik:  
Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sado pak  :Lulja3:  
Suksese

----------


## elen

T hash nje veze te zier me rigon eshte dore me nje .
Ose mund te pish uje te zier me rigon.Tani nga vjen nuk mund te ta them nga ana mjekesore por ka shume arsye:
Helmimi,ftohja ,gripi.

----------


## crudelia

Kur helmohesh nga ndonje ushqim, trupi kundervepron per ta nxjere jashte sa me shpejte ate ushqim, prandaj dhe nuk dehidraton shume dhe e le ujin ne zorre ne menyre qe te pastrohen sa me shpejt, prandaj te dilet shpesh ne banjo, heheheheh  :djall sarkastik:  
ndersa kur ftohesh nuk e di pse ndodh, them se po u ftohen zorret atehere nuk funksionojne mire  :konfuz:   nuk kam lexuar gje ne kete drejtim, po ti ke info sa te duash ne internet. shiko te wikipedia




> T hash nje veze te zier me rigon eshte dore me nje .
> Ose mund te pish uje te zier me rigon.


Flm per idene e rigonit elen, nuk me ra mendja  :shkelje syri: . rigoni eshte nje caj qe perdoret kunder ftohjes, dhe ftohja shoqerohet shpesh me diarre

----------


## dardajan

> Kjo lloj semundje qe mund te haset ne jeten e perditshme psh nga nje ushqim i prishur ose nga i ftohti i barkut si mund te kurrohet pa qene nevoja e doktorit, sepse nuk mban nje ose me shume dite. Dhe per me teper nga vjen, dikush mund ta shpjegoje nga ana mjekesore ose perse ky shregullim i shendetit?


Diarrea :

Per  te  shpjeguar  nga  se  vjen  diarreja, duhet  shpjeguar  funksionimi i aparatit tretes  tek  njeriu ne  qoftese  nuk  e  ke  mesuar  ne  shkolle  ke kohe akoma  per  ta  masuar si  autodidakt.Megjithate po  mundohem  ta  shpjegoj  sado  pak.

Cdo  gje  qe  ne  hame  perfundon  ne   stomak   nga  ku  perpunohet  nepermjet  acideve te  ndryshme  qe  bien  ne  stomak dhe  prej  andej  perfundon  ne " Intestino "  ( zorra  e  trashe ).Ushqimi  qe  perpunohet  ne stomak sherben  per  ti  dhene  trupit  tone  proteinat , vitaminat  dhe  kriprat  e  nevojshme  per  te  mbijetuar dhe  nese  keto  mungojne  organizmi  yne  semuret . Ky  ushqim  thithet  nepermjet  miliarda qelizave  qe  ndodhen  ne  pjesen  e  brendshme  te  stomakut  dhe percjell  ne  trupin  tone  nepermjet  gjakut   proteinat ,vitaminat dhe  kriperat+++  te  tjera qe duhet  ti  lexosh  vet.
Por  ky ushqim kur  percillet  ne " Intestino "  vazhdon  te  furnizoje  trupin  tone  me  elementet  e  domosdoshem  per  jetese,  sepse  Intestino ( zorra  e  trashe)  nuk  eshte  nje  tub  shkarkimi  por  nje  nder  pjeset  me  te  rendesishme  te  organizmit  tone  ne  te  gjenden  gjithashtu mijra qeliza  te  cilat  thithin keto  elemente te  domosdoshem per jetese.

Dhe  kur  ky  material  qe  quhet " Jashteqitje "   qendron  ne " Intestino " duke   sjell  me  vete  edhe  miliarda  e  miliarda  mikrobe te  ndryshme te  demshme , por  ajo  pjese  e  trupit  tone eshte  shum e  imunizuar  sepse  ne  ndodhen  gjithashtu edhe  miliarda  mikrobe  te  tjera  te  cilat  luftojne  cdo  moment me  mikrobet  e  keqija per  te  ruajtur  ekuilibrin  midis  tyre dhe  te  dyja  se  bashku  perbejne  ate  qe  quhet  fluora bakterologjike  Intestinale   dhe  qe  sherben  per shperberjen  e ushqimit ne  elemente  te  ndryshem  me  te  thjeshte ne  menyre  qe  te  thithen  nga qelizat  qe  ndodhen ne   Intestino duke   percjelle  keto  elemente  ne  trupin  tone .


Kur  ky  ekuiliber  prishet  ne  favor  te  mikrobeve (po iquajme )  negative ndodh   fenomeni i  diarrese kjo  per  arsye  sepse  qelizat  nuk  mund  te  thithin " helmin " e  leshuar  prej  tyre  duke  shkaktuar  jashteqitje  te  menjehershme te  materialit  ushqyes qe  ndodhet  ne  te .

Si  mund  te  prishet  ky  ekuiliber ?

1-  Kur  marrim  antibiotik  per  te  sheruar  semundje  te  ndryshme  ky  antibiotik perfundon  edhe  ne  intestino nga  ku  eliminon  mikrobet  e  mira  dhe  te  keqia duke  e  varferuar  fluoren bakterologjike,  prandaj  keshillohet  te  merret  sa  me  pak  antibiotik.

Prandaj  mbas nje  kure te  gjate   me  antibiotik  keshillohet  te  merret  fermentues  ne  te  cilin  ndodhen  miliarda bakteri  qe  sherbejne  per rigjenerimin  e " Intestinit "
ose  keshillohet te  pihet  shume  kos .

2-Kur  hame  ushqime  te  prishura  ose  pijme  uje  te  piset  ku  ndodhen  shume  mikrobe .
Ne  kete  rast  keshillohet disinfektim me  ilace  te  ndryshme  pastaj  riekuilibrim  i  bakterieve  si  ne  rastin  e  mesiperm.

3- Por  diarreja  shfaqet  edhe  nga  semundjet  e  ndryshme  qe  ka " intestino " 
si  psh  kur  ka  skuqje  te  forta ,  kur  ka  hemoroide  edhe  ne  pjesen  e  brendshme  te  saj  dhe  jo  vetem  ne  fillim  te anusit,shfaqet  gjithashtu  edhe kur  kemi  kolit .
per  keto  raste  jepen  kura  te  ndryshme nga  mjeku   gastrlog.

Si  mund  te ndalohet diarreja ?

Eshte  mire  qe  te  pihet  shume  uje  me  mire  pak  i  vaket  ne  menyre  qe  te treten helmet  dhe  lahet  Intestino  pastaj  me  nje  apo  dy  kokrra  ilaci  ajo  ndalohet.

Eshte  mire  qe  te  pihet  uje   Rigoni pasi  rigoni  eshte  nje  disinfektues  natyral  dhe  shum  i  mire ndihmon  tretjen e  ushqimive dhe  nuk  lejon  fermentimin  e  shpejte  te  tyre.
Pasi  keni  zier  nje liter uje  hiqeni  nga  zjarri dhe  hidhni  ne  te  nje  luge  gjelle  me  rigon  lihet  per  rreth  20 min  pastaj  kullohet  dhe  uji  pihet  gjate  dites.

Gjate  kohes  qe  jeni  me  diarre nuk  duhet  pire  alkol nuk  duhen ngrene  ushqime  pikante  dhe  as fruta  dhe  perime  pasi  treten me  vonese 

Ki  gjithmon  parasysh  qe  nuk  jam  mjek  prandaj  gjithmon  vizitohu  dhe  keshillohu  me  mjekun.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Kjo lloj semundje qe mund te haset ne jeten e perditshme psh nga nje ushqim i prishur ose nga i ftohti i barkut si mund te kurrohet pa qene nevoja e doktorit, sepse nuk mban nje ose me shume dite. Dhe per me teper nga vjen, dikush mund ta shpjegoje nga ana mjekesore ose perse ky shregullim i shendetit?



*Rrug nga me te ndryshme,duke filluar nga ftohja deri ke papastertit apo ngrenja e nje ushqimi te prishur!!

Pastaj per ta kuruar mund te hash sa me shume gjera te thata,te mbash kembet ngrohte,mundesisht ne uje te nxehte.

Te shkuara*

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Per tu sheruar nga diarrea perdorni bimen: Andiroba emri latinisht i te ciles eshte: Carapa guianensis Aublet.
E sheron diarren 100% ne nje kohe shume te shkurter. Perdoreni ne forme vaji ose ne forme caji.

----------

